# Strange Yamaha Problem



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I had an old Johnson that would let water in thru cowl drain hole, whiles under way ,Causing shorts . Plugged holes Are you tilting motor at all? Water runs both ways Got a buddy with a bumblebee bass boat 90 horse Evinrude ,water goes halfway up the cowling when he launches the boat . Ive also had bad electrical that showed up when motor was cold. Not so much hot. Trial n error Good luck. 

Wiggle everthing that will wiggle ,
All of us have had trouble w the muffs ...


----------

